# Help If Anyone Can! Please Read



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Hey guys!

I wanna thank everyone for their support again and I have a big favor to ask! I know a lot of you live all over and some are in the Western end of the US. I have been in contact with a Rescue and have so far been approved to adopt little Georgio! Here's a picture! I bet you will fall in love with his little face like I have! Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Peyton, CO | Georgio

Due to a few upcoming issues on my part I have told the rescue that I cannot fly out to get Georgio until the week after christmas or the first week of January, however they cannot hold Georgio at the rescue that long due to space restrictions and his high adoptability. Which is why I was wondering if any of you live in Colorado or near Peyton, Colorado? I am looking to see if someone would be willing to help me get him from the rescue and keep him until I could fly out and pick him up myself? I know its a lot to ask of women and men I haven't known too long but we have our hearts set on this lil guy and I don't think I could take losing out on another adoption without being hysterical lol. Please if anyone can help let me know!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Elizabeth, he is such a little sweetheart. I am not in the US---where is Peyton, CO? What city is it near? 
Wishing you all the very best.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Have you checked out this so-called rescue? According to their mission statement, they facilitate the puppy industry by helping breeders to unload dogs too old for breeding and surplus dogs and puppies. Are you sure you want to support a group like that?

*Our Mission 
*​ 


 *Breeder Release Adoption Service* is dedicated to providing a service to breeders and adopters to find perfect forever homes for their retiring breeding dogs, puppies they cannot sell and overstock of dogs. We provide veterinary care, begin the rehabilitation process for dogs not socialized and strive to find perfect forever homes for them.
About Breeder Release Adoption Service





* 
​*


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

He is so adorable, but I agree that this rescue seems a little questionable. At least the animals leave them spayed/neutered and w/dentals, though.


----------



## tkking17 (Apr 6, 2010)

I agree with the previous posters. From what was posted above, and online at About Breeder Release Adoption Service, about the company, this sounds like a potential puppy broker...


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

On the other hand, they say they are a 501c3 organization (i.e., a charitable non-profit).


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Not only do I question the rescue group but the puppy seems to have a problem with his eyes which could mean a neurological problem.


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank you guys for the replies, yeah I have been checking them out and in communications with Conni, the director of the rescue, and shes been really professional and nice. They arent pushy about ponying up the dough for the puppy, hes only $350 to adopt and she is very quick about replying. She already said they do not ship dogs and she is willing to arrange a transport from the shelter if absolutely necesary to the airport for me so I can meet her and meet Georgio when I arrive. The problem is the timing. I am getting 4 teeth pulled, my car just broke down and needs $400 worth of repairs and while I can swing his adoption fee on top of all of this I cannot get the plane ticket and travel healthy for a couple of weeks and she says that because hes a highly adoptable age they cannot hold him too long, also they have had a lot of people reserve a dog and never come so she is hesitant. I am trying to work out something while being prayerful lol.

Here's their facebook page too! Breeder Release Adoption Service - Making Their Lives Perfect - Non-Profit Organization - Boncarbo, Colorado | Facebook

I hope its the right one because I am at work and can't view it to make sure.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

It states on their Facebook page that they also buy dogs at auctions. By buying dogs too old to bred or "surplus" dogs, they are putting money in the pockets of the puppy millers. They enable this industry to continue. Do you want to be part of this chain of cruelty?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Actually, there are groups who go in and buy from auctions to take dogs out of the loop of breeding mills, so I can't say that is necessarily a bad thing there. I do question the high price of puppies as a donation to adopt.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I too noticed his eyes. You should not see the white when he is looking straight forward. Do they offer any kind of health guarantee?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I found more information on the Breeder Release Adoption Service. They have only been incorporated since 2010. Their registered agent is listed as United States Corporation Agents, Inc., a professional for-profit corporation registered in California. You can pull up the documents on Colorado Secretary of State website. Note that they were required to file an annual report by 5/31/11, but have not done so.

Colorado Secretary of State - Session Timeout

Keep in mind it only costs $50 in Colorado to register as a non-profit.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh my, I think if your read more on their facebook page you would feel more kindly toward them. They buy dogs from auctions to save them from 1. being sold for breeding stock 2. being sold to labs for testing 3. Being put down immediately if they are not sold. And, I guessing that some scoundrels go to auctions to pick up bait.

From what I read they are a good group and are trying to save dogs, not deliberately enable disreputable breeders.

Also, $350 is not high. A puppy I considered from AMA had a considerably higher adoption fee. Remember they give them medical care etc.

The puppy is terribly cute, and yes his eyes do look as if they are focusing outward.

All this to say, sorry I can't help.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

About the white in the eyes--could this be "whale eye?" I noticed Diamond Maltese's babies for sale have the same type of eyes, and of course, Diamond is a highly reputable breeder.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

To me, this is no different than buying a puppy from a pet store. As long these puppy mills continue to make money, the cycle of abuse will continue. Only when no one puts money in their pockets for dogs no longer able to reproduce, unsellable puppies and for puppies in pet store windows, will these commercial breeders stop breeding.


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Ladysmom said:


> I found more information on the Breeder Release Adoption Service. They have only been incorporated since 2010. Their registered agent is listed as United States Corporation Agents, Inc., a professional for-profit corporation registered in California. You can pull up the documents on Colorado Secretary of State website. Note that they were required to file an annual report by 5/31/11, but have not done so.
> 
> Colorado Secretary of State - Session Timeout
> 
> Keep in mind it only costs $50 in Colorado to register as a non-profit.


I am confused, so this means essentially that they are very new and too lazy to pay $50 to keep their paperwork updated? I will check them out further, it just seems to me like I haven't seen anything that really turned me off immediately.

As for your question about me supporting a rescue supporting puppy mills ABSOLUTELY NOT lol sorry for the caps but that question deserves an all caps answer. I hate puppymills however 9 times out of 10 rescues are getting their neglected pups from idiotic breeders, puppy mills, and owner surrenders. Like it or not puppy mills and un-reputable breeders are always going to have someone to come in and rescue the poor lives they have messed up. 

Now as far as this particular rescue I can certainly understand eyebrows being raised at the way they word their rescue efforts and how they literally take on breeder dogs and puppies that breeders abandon or would otherwise euthanize or take to the pound just because they don't fit a standard the breeder requires. But some of their dogs are from shelters and they do try to find loving homes for these poor dogs lost in the midst of the puppy mill industry so while I am definately feeling the need to examine more indepth whats going on and ask even more questions as I finish the adoption process, I also find that nothing different presents itself in their application process and they do try to provide vet care, spay/neuter, etc. 

Anywho as for Georgio's eyes I don't know much about the eyeset on a Maltese, to be perfectly honest I thought he was perfect just as is but if you guys believe he may have a neurological defect then I certainly wanna take that into consideration before adopting him if everything goes through. I just don't want anyone getting the wrong idea about me originally pursuing this rescue. I found them through Petfinder, have been reading up on them, looking at the dogs, asking a lot of questions, etc. So I just don't want to come off as irresponsible and careless, if anything I am more confused lol.


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Oh my, I think if your read more on their facebook page you would feel more kindly toward them. They buy dogs from auctions to save them from 1. being sold for breeding stock 2. being sold to labs for testing 3. Being put down immediately if they are not sold. And, I guessing that some scoundrels go to auctions to pick up bait.
> 
> From what I read they are a good group and are trying to save dogs, not deliberately enable disreputable breeders.
> 
> ...


Syliva, thank you for at least giving the rescue a little more thought. I have been reading up on them too and I am liking what I see. There are many reasons why a poor dog ends up in an auction and not just to support puppy mills. I believe that rescuing a puppy from a shelter that has raided a puppy mill is no different from following these disgusting auctions and saving these little lives. 

I strive to pride myself on being fairly rational and If I am taken for a ride by someone its because they were pretty good with their scam ut this little guy is a cutie and so are his siblings. The rescue doesnt just have puppies, they have young ones and seniors. If it were all puppies I think I would be a little more suspicious.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Georgio is adorable, what a face! I really don't see anything wrong with his eyes, he's a pup, looking out at an angle, this looks normal to me.

I don't think the adoption fee is out of line considering they are a rescue org and do neutering/spaying/shots/vet care.

I agree with Cosy, they are doing a good thing, buying dogs too old to breed, getting them out of that terrible market. Otherwise, other puppymillers buy them and keep them breeding!

There is a group that helps transport pets, I know nothing about them but maybe you could google 'dog transport' or similar and see if that is helpful. Good luck, I hope you get him, he's a cutie.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Hatsumomo77 said:


> I am confused, so this means essentially that they are very new and too lazy to pay $50 to keep their paperwork updated? I will check them out further, it just seems to me like I haven't seen anything that really turned me off immediately.


Yes, the corporation is very new, 2010. It only costs $50 to incorporate in the State of Colorado. Not filing an annual (periodic) report is more than just being lazy. It is a legal requirement for a corporation. Failure to do so can result in the corporation being dissolved by Colorado.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Just a caution that a mill puppy--or adult, for that matter--can end up costing a ton of money in vet bills. To be safe, if I were going to get a dog long distance, I think it would either have to be a pup from a breeder with an excellent reputation or an adult or retiree from an excellent breeder.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

My Grace came from a wonderful, well-known shelter in the midwest. Many members on this forum have praised and supported this shelter through the years. Grace was born in the shelter. Amelia, her mother arrived at the shelter as part of a group of 8 Maltese purchased at a cull auction. She was pregnant at the time of arrival. If Amelia had not been purchased by the shelter she could have ended up elsewhere and Grace could have become another mill producer. Instead Grace came to live with me, was spayed, has always received veterinary care, is loved beyond measure, and has slept curled up in my bed every night for 13 years. Nobody who cares about animals wants to line the pockets of unscrupulous puppymillers but for Grace's sake I thank God everyday that someone had vision and compassion beyond the black and white.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

This is always a very hard question for me...in a way..every rescue enables the bad guys. Puppymills turn in their dogs they don't sell to shelters...one of them turns in like 200 dogs a year. The shelters place them with kind hearted people, or they are rescued from an over-burdened shelter by a rescue group. So many people on SM have angels they have rescued and the dog they saved...saved them with love and joy. I think that if you are a person who has enough love to rescue that you must be prepared to have the burden of medical bills for a not well doggie. I am not that person. I want a beautiful dog that will most likely be healthy. I don't condemn myself for that...it is who I am. Rationally, I also think it is important to support exhibition breeders. I think that pure bred dogs...dogs bred for centuries for a purpose, is an excellent endeavor. If we all choose to rescue, then specific breeds would be lost. But, we are all different and that is good. Know your heart and follow it. I just think that anyone who decides to go the rescue route, must never do it because they think they will not need to spend as much money. You may end up spending a lot more money on medical needs...so you must be willing and even happy to do so. All dogs are angels, angels who can do their job best if they are matched to the needs of the people who adopt them.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

There are no guarantees when life is involved. I have adopted rescue dogs, I have rescued, rehabed and placed dogs, and I have bred dogs. With each dog I adopted I was fully prepared to support that dog for life. With each rescue dog I took in I was fully prepared to provide the care that the dog needed before placement. With every litter I have bred I have been prepared to support the mom and puppies. I have also prayed and prayed that it would be a healthy litter because I know that there are no guarantees in life.


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Awwww Mary that's wonderful! You are so blessed to have found Grace! What you said about puppy millers I fully agree with. Absolutely no one wants their money to end up helping puppymillers but I am glad that the shelter you got Grace from was able to save Amelia and her puppies.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

You all have such good points:thumbsup: and I know you all have a sincere interest in helping the original poster to make an informed decision. That is what makes this board so awesome. I only wish I had learned from you before I found this forum. I hate to think I contributed to puppy mills, but I probably did. Although I cannot say I am one bit sorry that I ended up with my Rocky, aka Rockstar. He is healthy and remarkably well behaved. I lucked out! I hope and *pray* the future holds that for him and for all our babies. 

I do want to welcome the OP Hatsumomo77 and to wish her luck in making her decision.:Good luck: Please do not think for one minute anyone is attacking you in any way. You asked for help...and now you will get it from people that know way more than I do!


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Rocky's Mom said:


> You all have such good points:thumbsup: and I know you all have a sincere interest in helping the original poster to make an informed decision. That is what makes this board so awesome. I only wish I had learned from you before I found this forum. I hate to think I contributed to puppy mills, but I probably did. Although I cannot say I am one bit sorry that I ended up with my Rocky, aka Rockstar. He is healthy and remarkably well behaved. I lucked out! I hope and *pray* the future holds that for him and for all our babies.
> 
> I do want to welcome the OP Hatsumomo77 and to wish her luck in making her decision.:Good luck: Please do not think for one minute anyone is attacking you in any way. You asked for help...and now you will get it from people that know way more than I do!


Thank you!!!!! I honestly didn't feel attacked but I wanted to make sure everyone knew I didn't support puppy mills D8. I am so thankful for SM, I have learned A LOT and really feel comfortable asking questions =D. I am just prayerful that I will be put in the right direction with what to do and how to get lil Georgio, hes so cute :3. I know if its meant to be I will have him, if not then I will be pampering another furbaby =D.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Georgio is SO adorable!!! Hope it works out for you. Have you spoken with the rescue to see if they would be willing to hand him over to someone else for you until you can fly to go get him? I'm not sure but I was thinking they may have concerns about that. If you pay the full adoption fee right now and book a flight for early next month, will they still not hold him at his current place (im guessing foster home) for a few weeks for you? Best of luck and thanks for rescuing - hope it all works out for you!


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Well she seemed okay with it assuming I have fair judgement in asking for help, which I trust SM enough to ask but I am working on seeing if she will make an exception for me. She said its difficult because they are fostering nearly 80 dogs right now so their resources are stretched and they want to make sure they can keep taking babies in so these horrible puppy mill people don't abandon these puppies to kill shelters. She also said she is concerned for Georgio because he has to be in an X pen due to his small size and the fact that she is fostering slightly bigger special needs dogs that would hurt him if he were able to get out and run free more often.

I told her I am willing to pay his adoption fee in full if we can play it by ear and she can work with my husband and I but I will know more when I call her tomorrow to get her address for sending the deposit. I am smitten with this little guy. She said he loves to play and barks at nearly everything lol haha.


----------



## mom of 2 fluffs (Jul 16, 2011)

How far is Peyton, Colorado from Oklahoma City? He is just a cutie! I can see if I can contact a few friends if need be. Let me know.


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

mom of 2 fluffs said:


> How far is Peyton, Colorado from Oklahoma City? He is just a cutie! I can see if I can contact a few friends if need be. Let me know.


Oh my goodness that would be wonderful! I will Mapquest it and PM you the info for you to decide if it will work for you =D.


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

He is adorable, if I were only closer too!


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

How exciting! He is adorable! Just stay open minded and level headed, like you said, if it's meant to be it will be. Hope to hear an update soon!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

A couple of articles worth reading IMO.

?Dirty Dozen? Puppy Mill Posing as Dog Rescue Group : The Humane Society of the United States

Puppy Mills Posing as Rescue Groups|Victoria Stilwell Positively


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Okay I just read everything.......Elizabeth (the thread starter) has obviously fallen in love with this dog and wants to adopt it. She is asking if anyone is in the area can take it until she can fly out to get it. Is there anyone who can help this woman? If I were in the area I would but sadly I am not.
Elizabeth......I hope there is someone that can help you cause I can tell in your tone this dog has hold of your heart.


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

I agree with you Poochie2! I am alllll the way in Miami, so I'm not help at all  Was hoping for an update


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Hatsumomo77 said:


> Well she seemed okay with it assuming I have fair judgement in asking for help, which I trust SM enough to ask but I am working on seeing if she will make an exception for me. *She said its difficult because they are fostering nearly 80 dogs right now so their resources are stretched and they want to make sure they can keep taking babies in so these horrible puppy mill people don't abandon these puppies to kill shelters. *She also said she is concerned for Georgio because he has to be in an X pen due to his small size and the fact that she is fostering slightly bigger special needs dogs that would hurt him if he were able to get out and run free more often.
> 
> *I told her I am willing to pay his adoption fee in full if we can play it by ear* and she can work with my husband and I but I will know more when I call her tomorrow to get her address for sending the deposit. I am smitten with this little guy. She said he loves to play and barks at nearly everything lol haha.


This does not sound right to me. I've been involved with rescues for the better part of my life, and would NEVER mention, to an approved applicant (perfect home) that our resources are stretched, that I have 14 dogs, and if they can't make it on time, someone else will. 

I've just followed this thread, so forgive me for my questions, as I'm not sure if I missed something, or perhaps it was in another thread. Where are the 80 dogs? Are they in several different foster homes?

And why, if you sent her the full adoption fee, would this change the fact that she wants the dog out, so she can bring more in? I just can't imagine Edie telling an adopter this when it comes to our dogs.

I know how hard it is. I want to save them all, but realistically, we save one at a time. Hoarding dogs, and shoving them out quickly, simply brings them back into the system. This just doesn't sound right to me.

One more point. Where does it end? Where do you draw the line?

I love my dogs. I've been through hundreds of rescues. Am I thankful for them? You bet. They bring joy to my life. Do I wish they were never born, YES!! But since they are here, and making my life miserable half the time (yes, I'm talkin' LBB :HistericalSmiley I'll make the best of it. In other words, I'm grateful for the gal who nabbed LBB from the BYB, and contacted rescue. I love my Billy with all my heart. So should I also be thankful for the ass who bred the bitch, stepped on her, and produced a dog with no eyes?

Uhhh, NO.

Once again, where do you draw the line? In my eyes, and LBB's, the line is drawn at giving one penny to line the pockets of those living off the backs of these precious souls. 

Please make sure you are not lining their pockets. This is very important. Make sure they are on the "up and up". It is your responsibility, and if you have to walk away, it is what it is. In many cases, you are not saving one, you are killing many. 

Best of luck to you, and this wee one. 

I'm done, now you can all start blasting me. It's all good, I can take it :thumbsup:


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

poochie2 said:


> Okay I just read everything.......Elizabeth (the thread starter) has obviously fallen in love with this dog and wants to adopt it. She is asking if anyone is in the area can take it until she can fly out to get it. Is there anyone who can help this woman? If I were in the area I would but sadly I am not.
> Elizabeth......I hope there is someone that can help you cause I can tell in your tone this dog has hold of your heart.


Awww thank you Poochie! I am remaining prayerful that everything's going to work out. He does I dunno how but I am smitten with this lil guy


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

BellaEnzo said:


> I agree with you Poochie2! I am alllll the way in Miami, so I'm not help at all  Was hoping for an update


Right now Malt 2 Mom and I are talking about things, nothing is set in stone but she might be able to help me or at least she's seeing if she can. In the meantime I am hoping that someone in Colorado will magically poof into the picture lol.


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

3Maltmom said:


> This does not sound right to me. I've been involved with rescues for the better part of my life, and would NEVER mention, to an approved applicant (perfect home) that our resources are stretched, that I have 14 dogs, and if they can't make it on time, someone else will.
> 
> I've just followed this thread, so forgive me for my questions, as I'm not sure if I missed something, or perhaps it was in another thread. Where are the 80 dogs? Are they in several different foster homes?
> 
> ...


Thank you for the best wishes! I am really careful with rescues, breeders and everyone else I have been going to trying to find my second furbaby. It is rough to draw the line and some people on here have done their research, gotten everyone's blessing from those close to them and gotten their puppy from a place that appeared completely on the up and up but wasn't. There is no reason to condemn this rescue out right or to defend it outright but to allow for that margin of error is best. I read the article that Lady's Mom posted in the thread above (because the Humane society one wouldn't load but the second one would) and the red flags that are mentioned by Justin Scally are non-existent. They have adoptable dogs of all ages, not just puppies, in fact Georgio and his brothers and sister are the youngest in their care right now. The rest are older by months or years. She has not tried to tug at my heartstrings with a story of where they came from or how they were abused. Each dog has their own story and she puts it out there for them. They also carefully screened me and she picked up on code words in my email that stood out to her. 

I mentioned Bella was crate trained and she said "I ask that you please do not use a crate with training him. We do not believe in them and as part of the contract I request that you don't use those means. Please use an X pen or baby gate." She has been wonderful answering my questions and even checked out a link I sent her to the puppy play pen I found on SM being sold by Amazon and gave me her reviews on that. For any questions I have had she has had an immediate answer without delay or suspicious act. Who has the time to answer the frantic questions of a woman over 1,300 miles away who can't even get out like tomorrow to come and get him and hasn't put down her deposit yet? Conni does and it makes me feel a lot better and calm so that no matter what happens I at least had a connection with a person who directs the rescue.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm just now catching up on threads from the past week or so. I'm so behind. I really wish I could help! I hope this all works out for you. He is absolutely precious.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh that little guy is so precious, and I pray everthing works out. I don't know anything at all about this rescue, in fact I only know of a handful of recuses, from here and close by my home. 

I just don't know how in God's name they can stand those auctions . I would like to stick the mike up the guys nose. It's sickening.

You can look at it one way, were the rescue is saving the babies from further mistreatment, or another way, the resuce is contributing to this awful occurrence (meaning the aucitions).

Personally, I don't know which way it is, but I do pray for the best.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I just posted a video of a dog auction. I will post it here as well. The rescue organization may be well meaning, may not be, but take a look at what actually happens at dog auctions.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

That makes me so sad. Their little faces looking out from those cages. It breaks my heart.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I've been through so much sadness dealing with shelter dogs this year, I can't even watch...


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

This made me sick to my stomach, crying my eyes out for those poor dogs.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

This is why we work so hard to get the Pet stores closed that sell puppies in them. Many of the mills in So. California have closed but need them all shut down. Hugs,Edie


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

plenty pets 20 said:


> This is why we work so hard to get the Pet stores closed that sell puppies in them. Many of the mills in So. California have closed but need them all shut down. Hugs,Edie


 
Edie, glad to hear many of the mills have been shut down, but yes, more to go. Some say if people would not buy from pet stores, that would help the problem, but my thought process is that is the end result of the problem, the real problem starts at the mills and these awful acutions, just think we need to start where the problem begins.

This video makes me sick as well, so sick, never seen anything like it, but these are the things that have to stop and be shut down.


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

I am absolutley disgusted by that video! There are pros and cons to adopting an animal from such conditions. Con is that you are putting money in the pockets of these terrible people. The pro is that you are saving a life. I'd love to say by not adopting from these types of people we are insuring that things like don't continue to happen, but that's not the case. Who knows what would happen to these dogs otherwise. It's really sad.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Re: video
These are NOT items to be auctioned off.....furniture gets auctioned, etc.
These are LIVING, BREATHING TENDER SOULS.......so very sad.....


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I am so deepy sorry that of course this video was upsetting, and I did not want to upset anyone, but sadly, this is a reality. One I barely knew about, I looked under youtube and there it was. Since the topic came up in this thread about dog auctioning (sickening), that's when I looked it up, and as I said, yes sad to see the babies, so very sad, and just as sad those "people" there, I feel everyone of them are responisble, even those sitting in a chair. Disgusting.


What do you think the person who buys at Mom, pregnant with pups, is going to do, that's right, out of sickening sickness will sell the pups, Heaven knows what she will do with the Mom dog. Oh yes, I am sure, breed her again. I could be wrong about all of my assumptions, but I don't think it is a very long stretch.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh my word!!:crying:I have never seen anything like that..the epitome of animal cruelty..and this is legal?! I'm glad Christine posted this..we need to know..


----------

